# Perdomo Event Greensboro, NC



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The Pipe and Pint
2500-B Spring Garden Street
Greensboro, NC 27403
(336) 218-8610


Perdomo Event
Saturday December 6th
10am-6pm


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Opps, might have put this in wrong section.:hn Please feel free to move. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump for a great shop owner Larry. :tu


----------

